# Spider robot that can walk up walls



## a_majoor (7 Nov 2008)

While the technology is designed for space exploration, I'm sure we can all think of scenarios where this capability would come in handy. The fact the device is designed and built in large part in Canada by Canadians is also good news for potential procurment (if anyone is thinking that far ahead)

http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/editors/22177/?nlid=1493



> *Sticky Space Spider*
> A robotic insect is designed to explore rough, alien terrain.
> Thursday, November 06, 2008
> By Kristina Grifantini
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (10 Dec 2008)

An on the theme of robotic "bugs":

http://www.technologyreview.com/video/?vid=182

A flying robot that mimics the flight characteristics of an insect. Imagine sending a swarm of robotic "wasps" to clear a building.....


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jan 2009)

Rather than making artificial insects, this project co-opts the real thing:

http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/22039/?nlid=1733&a=f



> *The Army's Remote-Controlled Beetle*
> The insect's flight path can be wirelessly controlled via a neural implant.
> 
> By Emily Singer
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jan 2009)

I'm sure PETA and the ALF will be along shortly.



*fixed typo*


----------



## geo (30 Jan 2009)

Between having a need for someone / something to pop it's head over the crest of a hill OR around a blind corner... VS exposing yourself to loss of life and limb while inspecting a suspicious package, all I can say is ..... "It's about time"!

There will always be a time when we will have to put our life on the line BUT, when you don't have to... why should you ?

Carry on "bots"


----------

